# The mud Alcove of Groundly Pleasures – A sensual, barefoot intercourse between my feet and the Earth



## AuraLicht

It has been a while I decided to spend more time being barefoot, regardless of the type of surface, environment, weather..
I started with medium-long walks on a “dirt” road then on the forest trails and recently, even when I go into town.

I walk, run, dance and jump always barefoot and I just cannot stop it anymore!
I tried to wear my sandals the other day but that felt total disconnection!

Yesterday I went for a walk in the forest following a new trail, that pass along the river and it was full - oh so full - of mud everywhere!
I got dirt up to my knees and never felt that light and relaxed.
I ve experienced a rainbow of emotions, each prompted by a different element/surface I came in contact with.

Spent there a couple of hours completely absorbing the creative energy of that unviolated soil.
The more I stepped into the muddy soil and got more "dirty", the greater I felt, a unique sensation of unconditional acceptance, of kinship with the Earth.

It went so deep as to resemble a sexual intercourse, my feet being the living probes of this extraordinary journey into that unknown "black hole".

After all I believe Love (and sex as one of its many expressions) is all around us, pervading each and every living things, every day, every hour, every minute and seconds.

The prose I wrote afterward is a “colorful” account of what it moved inside and outside of me.



*The mud Alcove of Groundly Pleasures – A sensual, barefoot intercourse between my feet and the Earth.*

by Aura Licht


Fertile Earthly Maiden, here I come to tease your senses by walking the trails of thy luscious body, 
there I sink my Feet into the scented Sex of yours.

Those long Blades of grass – like fingernails – scratch along my skin..

You suck my heels into Thee, holding my Extremities in an alchemic mystical Embrace.

Those fallen leaves – like pubic hairs – hide the secret Portal of Your grace from profane eyes.

As I penetrate more into it, the wet walls of warm mud open up like a trembling hungry mouth, its saliva orgasming pure water to further lubricate my next moves, yearning for more..

Those sharp thorns – like unexpected lustful bites – pierce my fleshes ejaculating red semen.

Earth to Man, Man back to Earth.​


----------



## scummy1990

im sorry matt if this gets me banned but jesus fucking christ this is the gayest hippy shit ive heard !!!!!


----------



## scummy1990

barefoot feet wowwwwww do we really need a whole fucking story about it


----------



## travelin

ok yall, here is what you all just read.

"I was barefoot and walked in some fucking mud" the end...


----------



## AuraLicht

scummy1990 said:


> barefoot feet wowwwwww do we really need a whole fucking story about it



Hi Scummy,
I just shared what I felt!

Thanks for your eloquent comments. You seem to be a very straightforward person.


----------



## AuraLicht

travelin said:


> ok yall, here is what you all just read.
> 
> "I was barefoot and walked in some fucking mud" the end...



Again, thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Sip

scummy1990 said:


> im sorry matt if this gets me banned but jesus fucking christ this is the gayest hippy shit ive heard !!!!!



Well, SHE is a girl, so that is actually some pretty hetero shit coming from her. 



scummy1990 said:


> barefoot feet wowwwwww do we really need a whole fucking story about it



People find different things important. I may not care to read a story about the time my uncle Jeff had a nine-way with beautiful Russian women on a ranch in Texas, where as you may love it. 

For some people, sex is/isn't a big deal and for others, their relationship with the EARTH is a huge deal. 



travelin said:


> ok yall, here is what you all just read.
> 
> "I was barefoot and walked in some fucking mud" the end...



Really, because I read an about an epic journey of brotherhood and communion.... that happened to involve feet and mud. You can make anything dumb by over simplifying it. Train hopping is just people getting on trains.... wow... See what I mean? 

I thought the story was an awesome expression of on woman's love for life and where she lived it. Don't let the haters get you down, AuraLicht.


----------



## Gonx

Yea from one gay hippy to another I enjoyed your post ::cigar::


----------



## AuraLicht

[quote="Sip, post: 132309, member: 7355"

I thought the story was an awesome expression of on woman's love for life and where she lived it. Don't let the haters get you down, AuraLicht.[/quote]

Thank you, my friend!
It means a lot to me, really...


----------



## Odin

hmmm dunno about the hate but this is what I love.. ... haha.. i saw your deal on the who's online and the jungle pic... so I check out the posts and I see some nice free expression... good stuff... 

wish I wasn't so boring and would just up and leave to some exotic booming jungle... 

"My jungle love! OHH WEE OHH WEE OHH"... lol... see adhd... made me think of the jay and silent bob film... sigh... nice. anyone can name the band?


----------



## travelin

morris day and the time


----------



## Odin

... yup.

thank you travelin... peace.


----------



## deleted user

Be careful what you post, "gay hippy shit" may not be cool.


----------



## scummy1990

we all know one thing if this would have been a guy who posted this noone would have gave two shits but since its a chick everyone is all sensitive


----------



## Beegod Santana

How did a poem about mud turn into a homophobic, one sided, battle of the sexes so quickly? I agree it's a bit fluffy, but whateva. Go write a poem about stepping on dirty rigs while punching people in the face if this is too wimpy for ya.


----------



## scummy1990

no ima write a poem about having butt sex with a drunk irish man


----------



## Psi em

One of my best friends is liken to this sensations through the feet stuff. She went bananas and nuts when they came out with those barefoot toe shoes. The world if filled with all kinds of people. I don't discuss the feet stuff. Just let her ramble on about it when she's in the mood and then the phase passes. Just let 'em do what they love.


----------



## outskirts

I actually thought it was quite creative. It certainly was not my style of writing, but I enjoy reading other people's work. 
AuraLicht, it appears you are having a great time in Brazil while reconnecting with nature. However I'm generally more careful when it comes to my feet and leave my shoes on, but hey, that's just me.


----------

